# Eye Strain from Samsung F7100 LCD TV



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

We bought a Samsung UN60F7100 LCD TV about two weeks ago and my wife has been noticing that she's getting head aches and eye strain after watching more than an hour of TV. I've got the backlight turned down to 3, so I don't think it's a matter of things being too bright.

At our previous place we used to have a projector setup, however, where we live now there's just too much daylight pouring in to do that again.

So I was wondering if maybe a plasma TV would be a good solution that would be easier on the eyes. Any comments and suggestions are highly welcome.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you checked your black levels with a disc? That's where I would start.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

mechman said:


> Have you checked your black levels with a disc? That's where I would start.


How would that help with eye strain and head aches? What should I be aiming for, deep blacks or light blacks. Any further info you can give about your statement is appreciated.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Out of curiosity is the eye strain at night when its dark or anytime?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Black levels are the 'Brightness' setting for your display. Your setup may be too bright causing eye fatigue. A little ambient lighting may help as well if watching in a dark room.

Take a look at the link in my sig for "How to Setup your TV, HDTV, Plasma, LCD (Video Display)". :T I cover setting your black levels properly in it.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Out of curiosity is the eye strain at night when its dark or anytime?


Pretty much any time. That's why I'm considering returning the TV and trying a plasma.

Thanks,
Harry


----------

